# searching any DOHC 4Valve Head



## jimmybondi (Sep 24, 2009)

hi,

i'm looking for a plan of any 4-Valve-Head with double overhead camshaft

mostly the plans are for 2-valve engines - mostly with one cam, some with 2 - but never seen a plan of 4-valve

the offy-plan is known to me - but maybe anyone knew a plan of another engine.

i want to redisign a plan of a V10 with 20valves to 40 valves - 2 cams are already in the plan

Frank


----------



## Jones (Oct 1, 2009)

I designed this engine up in some free time, but it's a completely theoretical design. No idea if it would work or not. If you want I can see if I still have the Solidworks files for it.

















The rest of the engine isn't great, but I was pretty happy with the modelling of that cylinder head when I did it.


----------

